# Help With Blue Foam!



## colinsuds (Aug 20, 2005)

well my dad came home from work with a big present for me from his work. 2 great thick peaces of blue foam. I have never used this stuff before and am wondering what kind of paint to use on this foam?

p.s. lol i have go to tell you guys about what im making anyway lol. WAell as you may have read in other posts I have officially named my haunt "Sutherland Manor" and this sign, i guess you could call it, will be at the entrance to our yard haunt and hopefully will attract more people to come to my haunt.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Exterior Latex house paint is what you want to use. DO NOT use spray paint on the bare foam as the paint eats away at the foam. If you give the foam a basecoat of latex, they feel free to spray away, but otherwise don't do it.


----------



## colinsuds (Aug 20, 2005)

thank so much! yah i was wondering about the whole spray paint thing ive heard that before and dint want to "test" it on my first time building a foam prop.


----------



## colinsuds (Aug 20, 2005)

So yah i after ,my last blue foam disaster i was wondering what people use to cut and carve the foam. Any sugestions would be greatly appreciated. (lol just to state the obviouse im not to good with blue foam)


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Depends on what you're cutting it for. For tombstones, I would use either a jig saw or a band saw (if you have one) to cut the shapes. Just trace out the shape on the foam, and follow it with the blade when cutting.

If you're cutting it to make something like a foam base for a tombstone or sides of an obelisk, a table saw or a band saw are best. A circular saw can get the job done very well too, provided you have a good straight guide to use with the saw (or else a very steady hand).


----------



## colinsuds (Aug 20, 2005)

Awsome thanx ZF.lol i have naother question. What kind of sand paper should i use to make thinks finer (or shoudl i even be using sand paper lol).


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Well, what do you mean? What are you trying to accomplish?


----------



## hauntedyards (Mar 24, 2005)

I can't say enough about a homemade or bought hotwire for cutting tombstones... Like a knife through butter... and no dust! Nice smooth edges...

http://www.hauntedyards.com/video/hotwire1.mov


----------



## colinsuds (Aug 20, 2005)

Well i was thiking of trying to make a torso kinda thing with the rib bones kind of showing. I'm trying to go about making the bones shape kind of sticke out even though im going to corpse it over after.

Oh and HY i think ill try that for my tombstones! That sounds great!


----------

